# I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Driving I-76 West on the way home, my car was hit by the world's largest loogie fired from the passenger side of an old pickup truck. 

Didn't do anything to provoke him... I guess he was just bitter.

Needless to say, I just spent an hour disinfecting the outside of the car. 

I'm definitely throwing these towels out.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Driving I-76 West on the way home, my car was hit by the world's largest loogie fired from the passenger side of an old pickup truck.
> 
> Didn't do anything to provoke him... I guess he was just bitter.
> 
> ...


you didn't get a good look at me...errr I mean him did you :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

aye! Happened to me once on the highway too...at least he is not doing this:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> you didn't get a good look at me...errr I mean him did you :dunno: *


I knew everyone in Bucks County owned a pickup. :tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I knew everyone in Bucks County owned a pickup. :tsk: *


Someone who knows you, I bet. Yes, burn those towels.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I knew everyone in Bucks County owned a pickup. :tsk: *


I live in Yardley Al, not deep in the sticks...here everyone owns a BMW, Mercedes, Porsche or any number of SUV's for the soccer mom set...

That being said...I tried for your windshield...did I get it!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That being said...I tried for your windshield...did I get it!!  *


You got the windshield, front roundel and a little bit of the roof. Not bad for a blind shot out the window. 

Gotta stop chewing that tobacco though... that crap was tough to get out! 

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

The gun rack mounted in the back window of my Bimmer cures that problem


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



alee said:


> *
> 
> You got the windshield, front roundel and a little bit of the roof. Not bad for a blind shot out the window.
> 
> ...


What the hell causes someone to do that?? I don't get it...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *The gun rack mounted in the back window of my Bimmer cures that problem  *


I'm sure having these all over your car doesn't hurt either...:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> What the hell causes someone to do that?? I don't get it... *


Jealous of Al's poofy hair?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

A few years ago, I got the Burger King Large coke on the hood, going over the Sagamore Bridge to Cape Cod. That one cost me a paint job. I couldn't believe how caustic Coca~Cola is to paint (image what that stuff does to your tummy):tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *A few years ago, I got the Burger King Large coke on the hood, going over the Sagamore Bridge to Cape Cod. That one cost me a paint job. I couldn't believe how caustic Coca~Cola is to paint (image what that stuff does to your tummy):tsk: *


OUCH... that sounds like something I hope I never have to go through. Isn't there a trick using Coke to take off rusted lug nuts?

You make me want to throw out the 2 diet colas in the fridge and go back to drinking milk. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> OUCH... that sounds like something I hope I never have to go through. Isn't there a trick using Coke to take off rusted lug nuts?
> 
> ...


I know Coke will eat through paint...it's nasty stuff on your finish.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> You make me want to throw out the 2 diet colas in the fridge and go back to drinking milk.
> 
> -Al *


Hmm, not ready to forsake diet coke just yet, I need every boost I can get.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Jealous of Al's poofy hair? *


I can't believe Al didn't chase them and use his Kung Fu grip on them


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> 
> OUCH... that sounds like something I hope I never have to go through. Isn't there a trick using Coke to take off rusted lug nuts?
> 
> ...


I very rarely have a soda. For me, I am almost always consuming one of three beverages. In the morning, it's coffee. In the afternoon, it's water. And in the evening, it's beer. :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I can't believe Al didn't chase them and use his Kung Fu grip on them  *


I was in total shock, which prevented me from using my awesome ninja moves.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I was in total shock, which prevented me from using my awesome ninja moves.  *


I'll teach you to spit on my car you *******


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I was in total shock, which prevented me from using my awesome ninja moves.  *


Shock from the loogie or shock from seeing what Mike really looks like?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame to*



vexed said:


> *
> Shock from the loogie or shock from seeing what Mike really looks like? *


Would you believe Mike only has 3 teeth?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame today*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Shock from the loogie or shock from seeing what Mike really looks like? *


Hey now...have you ever seen Tom Cruise...well...I look nothing like that so...ummm...well...just forget it... :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame to*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Would you believe Mike only has 3 teeth?  *


Why yes, yes I would.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame to*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Would you believe Mike only has 3 teeth?  *


There's 4 damn-it...there is one way in the back that you can't see


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of shame to*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> There's 4 damn-it...there is one way in the back that you can't see
> *


ROTF, at least you put on your best shirt for the pic.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I joined the Jason 325i Step club of*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> There's 4 damn-it...there is one way in the back that you can't see
> 
> ...


Clearly lmco doesn't hire based on looks.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

If you ever meet me and I look like that *******...you have my permission to shoot me on the spot!! Or in Al's case use some Kung Fu death hold on me


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *If you ever meet me and I look like that *******...you have my permission to shoot me on the spot!! Or in Al's case use some Kung Fu death hold on me  *


Deal, but can I borrow your shotgun and gun rack?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Deal, but can I borrow your shotgun and gun rack? *


Sorry but only my squirrel huntin' buddies get to use Bessie, my favorite shotgun :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Sorry but only my squirrel huntin' buddies get to use Bessie, my favorite shotgun :thumb: *


I have heard guys call their er uh things all sorts of names, but never Bessie.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I have heard guys call their er uh things all sorts of names, but never Bessie. *


Well...since I don't own a shotgun...or any gun for that matter (unless you count the single shot Civil War cavalry "boot" pistol that's in my collection, that hasn't been shot in 130+ years) I really didn't know a good name for the gun...and as for my "other" gun...it doesn't have a name


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Well...since I don't own a shotgun...or any gun for that matter (unless you count the single shot Civil War cavalry "boot" pistol that's in my collection, that hasn't been shot in 130+ years) I really didn't know a good name for the gun...and as for my "other" gun...it doesn't have a name  *


I'm with you. I saw a post in some other thread that 3 out of the 4 highest posters were people with 330cis that have step, I know one has to be Al (I am not in that league) but I wonder who the others are.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I'm with you. I saw a post in some other thread that 3 out of the 4 highest posters were people with 330cis that have step, I know one has to be Al (I am not in that league) but I wonder who the others are. *


Click on members above, then click on top 20 posters. It lists everyone. I'm embarrassed to say that I am in the the top 3...it's from all of those long threads that we have hijacked!!

Time for me to run...have some errands to get done...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I'm with you. I saw a post in some other thread that 3 out of the 4 highest posters were people with 330cis that have step, I know one has to be Al (I am not in that league) but I wonder who the others are. *


#1 Alex Baumann (657 posts)
#2 LilEccentricJ (650 posts)
#3 Mike 325xi (638 posts)
#4 alee (584 posts)

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Click on members above, then click on top 20 posters. It lists everyone. I'm embarrassed to say that I am in the the top 3...it's from all of those long threads that we have hijacked!! *


If I didn't have that 1 day where they made me work, I would still have my #3 spot. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> If I didn't have that 1 day where they made me work, I would still have my #3 spot.
> 
> -Al *


Damn them! Compared to you and Mike I am a poseur. But I am determined to get my member status today.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> But I am determined to get my member status today. *


Bet you can't


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Bet you can't  *


Just watch me I am now number 20 in the poster list, I do not want to be in the top 10.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> Just watch me I am now number 20 in the poster list, I do not want to be in the top 10. *


Afraid Top 10 will make you an uber-slacker?

-l


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Afraid Top 10 will make you an uber-slacker?
> 
> -l *


Yes! One of the other people here also monitors the org board and one day he posted something to the effect that I needed to get back to work using the name of one of the few people here senior to me. The time difference helps and hurts me. I have to find the west coast slackers to play later.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I found it...you two dirtbags were abusing me behind my back!! :thumb: I respect that!! :thumb: *


No one would ever do that to you:tsk: 
I was wondering about Al's handle too, if Clem changed it we (well you buddy) are at risk.
I thought the cousin comment was a three point shot, too bad you weren't here.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> No one would ever do that to you:tsk:
> I was wondering about Al's handle too, if Clem changed it we (well you buddy) are at risk.
> I thought the cousin comment was a three point shot, too bad you weren't here. *


Actually the "two dirtbags" comment was aimed at ARCHER and Alan F. 

Hey I do have a cousin that I would have no moral problem at all with getting closer to...unfortunately I think she would


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> No one would ever do that to you:tsk:
> I was wondering about Al's handle too, if Clem changed it we (well you buddy) are at risk.*


Mike's definitely due for a new handle. Can't wait to see what Clem drums up.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Actually the "two dirtbags" comment was aimed at ARCHER and Alan F.
> 
> Hey I do have a cousin that I would have no moral problem at all with getting closer to...unfortunately I think she would  *


I never thought it was me or Al:thumb: 
Well Mike if you go there don't tell me.:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> I never thought it was me or Al:thumb:
> Well Mike if you go there don't tell me.:tsk: *


LOL, it's ok to do that sort of thing out in Bucks I guess.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I never thought it was me or Al:thumb:
> Well Mike if you go there don't tell me.:tsk: *


Why not? I wouldn't hesitate to call you and Al dirtbags 

If I were to "go there" I wouldn't tell anyone!! But it won't happen anyway...I know I have no morals but I am a chicken!


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



alee said:


> *
> 
> LOL.... that's pretty classic! Of course these days, you don't even need to rewire the elevators... I seem to go to the wrong floor all the time at the office. As soon as the elevator starts moving, I zone out, and I forgot what floor I was on and what floor I was going to.
> 
> ...


It's called "screen saver mode" isn't it?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> LOL, it's ok to do that sort of thing out in Bucks I guess.  *


Yup...we's just a bunch o' inbred ******** out this-a-ways :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



sjs said:


> *
> 
> It's called "screen saver mode" isn't it? *


It's all the dots on that building causing RF interference with the controller in the elevator...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If I were to "go there" I wouldn't tell anyone!! But it won't happen anyway...I know I have no morals but I am a chicken!  *


And you give me crap about the hairdresser. :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Yup...we's just a bunch o' inbred ******** out this-a-ways :thumb: *


That hawk loogies at people's cars 
You were getting abused in that other thread, ouch. I would have defended you but I am bound by the code of ethics, sorry.:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> It's all the dots on that building causing RF interference with the controller in the elevator... *


It's a wonder I can get any work done inside that building!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> That hawk loogies at people's cars
> You were getting abused in that other thread, ouch. I would have defended you but I am bound by the code of ethics, sorry.:tsk: *


A lawyer with ethics!! Like Big Foot and the Loch Ness monster...you hear about them but no one has been able to produce evidence that they exist!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> And you give me crap about the hairdresser. :tsk: *


I'm too chicken because she is my cousin...if she was just my hairdresser (BTW...hairdresser??? Sounds a little...how should I put this...hmmm...GAY) I would be hitting on her in an instant! :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> A lawyer with ethics!! Like Big Foot and the Loch Ness monster...you hear about them but no one has been able to produce evidence that they exist!  *


I knew you would take that shot 
I was trying to cheer you up since tonight you have been accused of lowering property values, drinking wino wine, and mixing it up with your cousins. Not bad for a day at Bimmerfest.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



alee said:


> *
> 
> It's a wonder I can get any work done inside that building! *


I have a feeling you were exposed to too much RF as a child...was there a bad seal on the microwave in your house?? So the RF in the building should give you energy


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I knew you would take that shot
> I was trying to cheer you up since tonight you have been accused of lowering property values, drinking wino wine, and mixing it up with your cousins. Not bad for a day at Bimmerfest. *


I know...that was too easy...it was fun anyway :thumb:

ARCHER is a good guy...we have been busting on each other for quite a while...I will repay him...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I have a feeling you were exposed to too much RF as a child...was there a bad seal on the microwave in your house?? So the RF in the building should give you energy  *


Those damn power lines again. 

The next satellites out of lmco should use the clever patterns and designs on the speckled building. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, there's just something about...*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Those damn power lines again.
> 
> ...


We have already but the output was so strong that it was causing people in Hawaii to grow old before their time and to become impotent :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I know...that was too easy...it was fun anyway :thumb:
> 
> ARCHER is a good guy...we have been busting on each other for quite a while...I will repay him... *


I figured it was too good to resist. He was pretty funny, this other guy was posting serious things about his xi and then BAM, did you know Mike325 is a $%&^**&(*(*.

At least no one can accuse us of hijacking this thread--I hope


----------

